# 1974 john deere 350 C catepillar insignia needed



## dsorenson (Jun 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where to find and purchase a aluminum John Deere plaque for a 1974 John Deere caterpillar/dozer we are restoring? Thank you !


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello dsorenson welcome to tractor forum. You might Tractorhouse.com. they have alot of older tractor parts. good luck.


----------



## dsorenson (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you Catfish John... Going to go there now and post.. .dsorenson


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy dsorenson,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The following salvage yards have JD 350's listed in salvage.


All States Ag Parts (have two JD 350's listed)
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-2010


Cook Tractor Parts
Clinton, Missouri
Phone: (660) 885-2287
or (800) 769-5823


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Try an internet search for *John Deere - Parts Catalog*. They have decal kits listed, but I didn't see the aluminum plaque you are looking for.


----------



## dsorenson (Jun 14, 2016)

*jd 350-C insignia*

Thank you for the leads... I will certainly try. I appreciate every lead posted. Dixie


----------

